# Video editing competitions



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello,

We have so many graphics competitions around here I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a video editing competition?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess not.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I guess not.


Have patience ! 
Promote this in your sig or something!

I think there would be some interested!

Myself...i don't know video editing unfortunatelly! 

Maybe i'll start learning it in the future.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would give it a go.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If anyone else is willing I may start one up.

Ill ask for maybe another 3?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will donate a million credits for a prize.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Intermission, weren't you already organizing one but that just disappeared somewhere? I have great ideas for new videos but I don't have the time or the patience to actually do one again. But if you're making a new contest, I'd sign up anyway, just in case.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Intermission, PM Spoken. He's done these video competitions before and has set them up on the forum. I'm sure he will have lots of info for you to go on.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Eh, it would be good but, if we're all starting. Start of small - look up NickTheFace on youtube. Unreal.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I would do it but the last time this site had a video editing competition I signed up (along with 8 or 9 others) and we all submitted our videos in time and nothing ever happened. No voting ever took place no winner was announced


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

chuck8807 said:


> I would do it but the last time this site had a video editing competition I signed up (along with 8 or 9 others) and we all submitted our videos in time and nothing ever happened. No voting ever took place no winner was announced


I can be blamed for that...

I will actually go back now and put up a poll. At the time I stopped coming to this forum for personal reasons. I can fix that mistake.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I can be blamed for that...
> 
> I will actually go back now and put up a poll. At the time I stopped coming to this forum for personal reasons. I can fix that mistake.


really its not that big a deal ...I make mma videos on my own anyway so it didnt matter to me I just know nothing ever came of the other competition that had a good amount of entrants ...I think Toxic was one too. Anyway depending on the due date I might enter my next video but I hope this one ends with a winner selected so it will make ppl more interested and all because there were some good ones ...I cant remember who made it but last time there was a good GSP video made by someone from mmaforum.


----------



## Jereremy (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd be interested but wouldn't there have to be some source clips so it makes it more of a fair challenge?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Jereremy said:


> I'd be interested but wouldn't there have to be some source clips so it makes it more of a fair challenge?


Its not usually a problem for people to get clips honestly.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd be down...

youtube.com/thewarhendo33


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like a few people want to do it Intermission, maybe you should get some sign ups going? I'd suggest posting a link or two where you can get fight clips and post a link to a free video editor if you know one incase people don't have won/don't like windows movie maker.

You can run it however you wish of course, just have fun and I'd be excited to see what you guys come up with.


----------

